
A Conversation with Bertrand Russell (1952) - AndrewKemendo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb3k6tB-Or8
======
AndrewKemendo
I submitted this specifically to expose people to this quote from Russell for
discussion:

 _" If war is not impossible, every advance in scientific technique means an
advance in mass murder, and is therefore undesirable"_

